# 07/07/08 pcb report



## Jeff the Asian dude (Jul 6, 2008)

hi guys! new to this forum!



went to the beach pier today!



today was a good day for both king, jack, and hardtails



i got bunch of hard tails



those vietnamese guys should load their coolers full with hard tails 



after noon hard tails slowed down



jack and kings started show up



one guy caught a 30 plus king



the pic i uploaded: 1. the 30 plus king from the gentleman let me took picture

2. the hard tails i caught today



.............couple guys snap their lines with jack on the pillars under the pier



left at 4pm...should be more guys caught kings at that time....but i didn't get any...sad



going again tomorrow!!!!!!!!!won't give up!!!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

welcome and good report. Hope ya had a better day when ya went back:banghead


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

People eat hardtails????


----------



## Jeff the Asian dude (Jul 6, 2008)

yeh man...hard tail is good eats.....don't know about states......i know it is a bait around here..but in asia it is considered good fish same as spanish mackerel...that is why you see those vietnanese on the pier pulling them out hard like crazy....it is good for deep fry or grilling man...just treat it like spanish!


----------

